# Strongest of Seven Ninja Swordsmen Blades



## Hiruko2425 (Jul 29, 2013)

I was wondering which of the Seven Ninja Swordsmen's Blades do you think is the strongest. Samehada is not because we all know it's the strongest. included so the six others are the ones you are debating between. Making a list from strongest to weakest is preferable with reasons why.


----------



## trance (Jul 29, 2013)

Great Sword- Obvious reasons.

Thunder Sword- Grants the user the Raiton element which we've seen is very powerful.

Twin Sword- Stores the user's chakra which can be unleashed in various forms. Could send Sasuke's Susanoo flying.

Blast Sword- Instead of slashing, it blows people up with a supply of explosive tags that automatically reload.

Blunt Sword- Can be used to pierce tough defenses.

Sever Sword- Never needs to be repaired as long as it cuts people. 

Long Sword- Can pierce and sew people up...note a particularly special ability against a single target.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Jul 30, 2013)

Like you said, I don't think any of them can eclipse Samehada. It's a sentient lifeform which immediately separates it from the other swords, that grants chakra sensing, regeneration, and active spell absorption while converting the might of its enemies into strength for its wielder. Called 'Great' even amongst such a fabled collection, it was placed in the hands of who will likely be remembered as the most powerful and relevant of the Seven Mist Swordsmen, being their representative amongst the Akatsuki.

After that, the only one that I think could be reasonably singled out is Chōjūrō's Hiramekarei, and that's because it's somewhat implied that it was the signature sword of Hōzuki Mangetsu, the most gifted amongst all the Mist Swordsmen and the only one that versed himself in the use of all seven swords. We haven't seen much of the 'Twinsord', but the versatility that results from its fluxing shape and substanceless, chakra-based nature give the impression that it could possibly replicate or "perfectly counter" the more traditional m?l?e styles used by the five swords below it.

The remaining swords are about equal in my eyes. Of them, I'd say that Kabutowari (_"...crushes any and all defenses..."_) and Kiba (_"...sharper than any other ever forged..."_) have the most appreciable hype statements, but given the number of 'absolute defenses' in the series that wouldn't be subject to either of these, what this really means is that one cuts through what the other cannot budge and one transmits force through what is too thick to cut (see history, re: the introduction of bludgeoning weapons to combat armor capable of withstanding sword slashes and stabs + the evolution of cutting techniques to keep up with the increasing induration of materials).

Run the developmental styles parallel to each other, and call them 'swords', and then you've got the philosophy behind their designs down to a level that their hype could be easily matched by the range and dexterity of Nuibari, or the exploding nature of Shibuki. They're masters of their own fields, essentially—talented enough in their assigned art of slicing, piercing, crushing, or destroying that they're conceivably equal, inferior to the powerhouse natures of the best, but superior to the almost tacked on restorative quality of the original demon sword. 

Ranking: 

1. Samehada (lit. _Shark Skin_; 'Greatsword')
2. Hiramekarei (imo., _Flickering Flounder_; 'Twinsword')
3. Kiba (lit. _Fangs_; 'Thunderswords')
3. Kabutowari (lit. _Helment Splitter_; 'Bluntsword')
3. Nuibari (lit. _Sewing Needle_; 'Longsword')
3. Shibuki (lit. _Splash_; 'Blastsword')
7. Kubikiribōchō (lit. _Executioner's Blade_; 'Seversword')


----------

